# quick- sorta 4.2 and ,manual swap questions



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

when the 4.2 trans goes bad its usually the tq converter that fails, does this usually trash the trans too or just replace the tQ... if no obvious damage to the trans...also if it does kill the trans there used to be a guy on here with one of the first c5 swapped 4.2 6 speeds, it was white and had lambo wheels....whats involved with converting to 5 speed? I DID the swap on my b5 for under 500 I'm sure a 6 speed will cost me that alone but I'll apply my deal finding for this too


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?t=16621

I think he ended up using a TDI 6 speed. :thumbup:


----------

